# Biken am Benther Berg



## kettenteufel (8. Februar 2009)

Hi,

mach hier mal ein Thread auf rund ums biken am Benther.
Da ich in Hannover Stöcken wohne fahre ich meisten zum Benther Berg, Deister ist leider zu weit weg 
Plane am Samstag den 14 wieder vom crossrad auf bike um zu steigen.
Hat wer lust ein bisschen den Benther Berg unsicher zumachen?


----------



## stefan64 (8. Februar 2009)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kein thema. dann mach ich gleich noch nen thread : biken in springe, biken in sorsum, biken in bredenbeck, biken in barsinghausen, biken in bad münder, biken in wennigsen , etc auf. ich wohne in der region hannover und zähle mich daher auch zur näheren umgebung, wie ja auch der titel schon aussagt. aber wenn du nur mit "hannoveraner stadtmenschen" zusammen biken möchtest, nur zu !!



Er ist ein Hellseher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (8. Februar 2009)

Wir wärs den damit??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=240004&highlight=Benther+Berg


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2009)

oder hiermit:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=349075


----------



## kettenteufel (13. Februar 2009)

Fährt jemand am wochenende??


----------



## matzinski (14. Februar 2009)

kettenteufel schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am wochenende??


wenn ich fahr, dann am So (aber dann mit dem Muni)


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
heute Morgen hat mich Herr Meier- Everloh von der Waldbesitzergemeinschaft Benther Berg angerufen.
Am 13.3.09 von 9:00 Uhr bis 11:00 Uhr findet im Benthet Berg eine Aktion Sauberer Wald (eine Müllsammelaktion) der umliegenden Kindergärten und Grundschulen des Benther Berges statt. Die Aktion wird von den Schulen und Kindergärten durchgeführt und der Waldbesitzergemeinschaft organisatorisch betreut. Dazu kommen Leute von der Region, die Lokalpresse und Politiker.
Treffen ca 9:00 Uhr in Benthe auf dem Parkplatz ehm. Benther Berg Terassen.
Ende so gegen 11:00 Uhr.
Herr Meier -Everloh lädt hierzu alle Mountainbiker (ohne Bike) ein bei dieser Gelegenheit Flagge zu zeigen und mit Presse, Region und Politik Konakte zu pflegen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Frank-Helbig (23. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich greife da mal einen etwas älteren Thread aus. 

Wir waren heute im Benther Berg. Als Einsteiger kommt man da schon gut ins schwitzen. Doch für mich steht fest: Da will ich öfters hin.
Habe leider kein Fully, sondern ein Crossbike.

Kurze Info um den zeitlichen Hintergrund abzustecken.
Ich wohne in Hannover, Ortsteil Friedenau bzw. Vinnhorst. 
Von dort sind es ca. 15 km bzw. 45 Minuten bis zum Benther Berg. 

Werktags ist es nicht optimal, da ich unterschiedliche Arbeitszeiten habe. Für mich dürfte der Samstag gut geeignet sein, der Sonntag sogar noch besser.

Habe gemerkt, daß man dort nicht alleine ist. Wanderer und Hundebesitzer sehen rücksichtsvoll aus, so zumindest mein erster Eindruck.

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Sn00by (8. Juni 2010)

Wahnsinn wieviele Threads es gibt. Kein wunder, dass keiner antwortet. Ich werde morgen nachmittah Richtung Benther aufbrechen. So gegen halb vier vier. Kenne den berg kaum, also werde ich ein bissel
suchen. Hat wer tipps fuer mich?


----------

